
The Dollar Shave Club Architecture Unilever Bought for $1B - dsr12
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/9/13/the-dollar-shave-club-architecture-unilever-bought-for-1-bil.html
======
jkmcf
I love posts like these. It's always interesting to see the solutions
companies utilize. It would be interesting to see the breakdown of
applications to servers, because, for what seems like a simple store front,
325 servers is massive. My fear is you have a ton of RoR front end instances.

